# Burstner Lyseo A Class Mirrors



## Reg Moore (Aug 19, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience of mirror glass removal on a 2019 model Lyseo Time i 734 please? The mirror glass vibrates on one of my mirrors and it feels as if the glass isn't properly clipped in. I've tried pushing it to seat it properly and I've also tried gentle pressure to pull it out to remove and inspect it, but it's not having any of it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Reg, I'm just bringing your post to the top of the pile, see if anyone knows.


----------

